# Honey colored horn



## kalaeb (Jun 17, 2013)

Okay seriously, where can I get honey colored horn. I just ordered some from Jantz and its black with a few tan streaks.....


----------



## danielomalley (Jun 17, 2013)

I know totally what you mean. I ordered the Jantz honey horn a few years ago and was surprised to say the least when it looked suspiciously similar to their standard black horn. I've had a horrible time sourcing blond and honey horn in the US for the past few years.

-daniel



kalaeb said:


> Okay seriously, where can I get honey colored horn. I just ordered some from Jantz and its black with a few tan streaks.....


----------



## Hattorichop (Jun 18, 2013)

I maybe able to help. 
PM inbound


----------



## Hattorichop (Jun 18, 2013)

Scratch that, For some reason you can not receive messages.
Shot me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 18, 2013)

Honey colored horn is dark.


----------



## Hattorichop (Jun 18, 2013)

Just to clarify, I'm talking cream horn.
Honey horn from Jantz is dark. I think if you describe the horn as honey it should reassemble the actual colour of honey.
Jantz should just call theres almost black horn, that would solve a lot of confusion.


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks, I will see if I can get someone to send you my email.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 18, 2013)

I can get you some 1" blanks. They are too short for large size handles, but for petties, they are fine.


----------

